# How aggressive???



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm thining about getting some. I'm tired of my skittish P's and want something different. Can you tell me if these things are at least not skittish and will approach me like my oscar? Any other predator fish suggestions for fresh or brakish water?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

supragtsxr said:


> I'm thining about getting some. I'm tired of my skittish P's and want something different. Can you tell me if these things are at least not skittish and will approach me like my oscar? Any other predator fish suggestions for fresh or brakish water?
> [snapback]1043762[/snapback]​


i would tell you a triggerfish but you said fresh or brackish. how about a puffer. they are suppoed to be really aggressive and personable.

J-Rod


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

supragtsxr said:


> I'm thining about getting some. I'm tired of my skittish P's and want something different. Can you tell me if these things are at least not skittish and will approach me like my oscar? Any other predator fish suggestions for fresh or brakish water?
> [snapback]1043762[/snapback]​


payara aren't aggressive at all. they're just very predatory. the best bet for personable and aggressive fish would be large puffers and CA/SA cichlids.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

im thinking that you need a sa/ ca cichlid. red devil, midas . flower horn not a sa or ca but one of the only worthy hybrids out there. If you tank is big then a dovii or an umbee.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

supragtsxr said:


> I'm thining about getting some. I'm tired of my skittish P's and want something different. Can you tell me if these things are at least not skittish and will approach me like my oscar? Any other predator fish suggestions for fresh or brakish water?
> [snapback]1043762[/snapback]​


god wut is wit peeps wanting to keep these fish. there not aquarium fish nor are they aggressive. they reach 6'+ and die quickly in tanks


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Tibs not everyone is the immaculate genious that you are /sarcastic.

They ask because they dont' know!! That is what these forums are all about..


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

kove32 said:


> Tibs not everyone is the immaculate genious that you are /sarcastic.
> 
> They ask because they dont' know!! That is what these forums are all about..
> [snapback]1046721[/snapback]​


yeah i guess, but seriously there LOTS of questions i have that i answer myself just by doing simple research wit google or other fish sites or the search button hurr. plus i think this guy coulda seen the pre-exsisting one thats alredy on this about the same fish


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

give'em lots of current...


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

if u want a crazzy fish get an oscar.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

how can you keep some a HUGE fish in a tank, its stupid. If you want a fish to entertain you, then you are an asshole. My p's aren't skittish cos i know what i'm doing, so just put in the effort.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> if u want a crazzy fish get an oscar.
> [snapback]1066459[/snapback]​


Always promoting them oscars...jks :laugh: 
Yeah, I agree with king o, get an oscar, great fish they are.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

yup but make sure u have a 75g tank, cause they grow big and quick


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

YEah, I own 2 payara's cool fish but definetly not aggressive. My gold rhom and just plain gold are much much more aggressive. Cool to watch them swim and when the do strike it's fun, but if you're looking for just a good old aggressive fish I'd go either oscar or anything in the serra family. Pesonally I love gold, cheap and very aggressive from what I've seen.


----------



## cheken (Apr 10, 2005)

yep, try to get a fahaka puffer - just picked up a six incher myself


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

hahahah 6 incher lol. Sorry here's a joke for everyone lol.

WHAT'S 10 INCHES AND WHITE????????????????????????????

NOTHING


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

i got a joke for u 
what is 6 inches long and has a head on it

a dollar bill


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

if anyone is loking for some i gotta few like about 5 inches a piece for about 25 each healthy too and eating right too


----------

